# Probleme mit NEF/Raw bei Windows Vista 64-bit



## Zimtgruen (14. September 2008)

Ich hab in der Suchfunktion schon geschaut, aber konnte nichts finden, deswegen frag ich jetzt so einfach mal:

Hab mit meiner Nikon D50 im Raw-format fotografiert, also bei der heißt das dann NEF, und hab die Bilder auf den PC gespielt und dann hat mir die Fotogalerie gleich gesagt, das da neue Updates verfügbar sind, mit denen ich mehr datei-formate anschauen kann usw. war von Nikon irgendwie NEF Codec Raw irgendwie so, hab das dann auch installiert, aber das geht anscheinend nur für die 32-bit version, hab dann noch was gefunden, wo dabei stand, dass das auch für 64 geht, aber das war dann irgendwie nur für Canon Raw und geht auch nicht (http://www.ardfry.com/cr2-codec/), 
nunja meine Frage, weiß jemand, wie ich die Bilder trotzdem anschauen und bearbeiten kann?

Danke schonmal
Zimtgruen


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. September 2008)

War bei der D50 keine CD Dabei mit Software von Nikon?
Mit der kannst du die Bilder ansehen und bearbeiten, oder alternativ mit Photoshop, ich glaub ab CS2 wird die D50 von Hause aus unterstützt, bei CS1 braucht man eventuell noch ein Plugin (ist kostenlose auf adobe.com zu haben).

Ich würde auch davon abraten das mit Windows Boardmitteln zu bearbeiten, da werden dir einfach nicht die Möglichkeiten gegeben die du mit  "richtiger Software" wie Photoshop hast.


----------



## Zimtgruen (14. September 2008)

Bearbeiten will ich das auch mit Photoshop, aber auch das ging ja nicht, doch ne cd war dabei, die muss ich mal suchen =)

Also ich hab die CD gefunden und auch installiert, aber das hat so ziemlich keinen effekt


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. September 2008)

Du sollst auch die Software von der CD benutzen, nicht nur installieren, denn soweit ich weis wird da keine Erweiterung für Windows selbst zur verfügung gestellt.

Wenn du die Bilder eh mit PS bearbeiten möchtest, stell die Kamera doch auf RAW+JPEG. Damit speichert sie beides ab, und du kannst das JPEG als Vorschau benutzen.

Ist bei mir mitlerweile die Standarteinstellung, finde ich so am praktischsten.


----------

